# Unusual Pic of the Shuttle



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

This one is different than the ones we've seen. Taken from ISS.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

That's awesome! Thanks for posting Dave. :thumbup:


----------



## Est1974 (Jul 9, 2008)

awesome!! 
did you see the photo of the Golden gate bridge taken from the shuttle with an 800mm Nikon and D2x? Think its on the Nasa site. very cool


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Est1974 said:


> awesome!!
> did you see the photo of the Golden gate bridge taken from the shuttle with an 800mm Nikon and D2x? Think its on the Nasa site. very cool


No, I'm going to have to find it. FYI, NASA bought 11 D3X for ISS. Some will be included in the next launch to ISS rescheduled to around April 5-15.

Edit: found it in twitpic...


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

That is a awe inspiring picture, and alot of the pictures the astronauts are tweeting are pretty cool.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

lensman314 said:


> That is a awe inspiring picture, and alot of the pictures the astronauts are tweeting are pretty cool.


That's nice that NASA does not block facebook as well. ISS crew finally got direct internet access.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Simply amazing.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

thats so cool!


----------

